# Slash Arrows



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Main purpose was to get feedback regarding what yall think of the product. PM me if interested in getting some or check out post in classifieds... and thanks TH! 

Wanted to tell yall about a new product a friend of mine developed. Over 3 years of engineering and testing has been done and the product is pretty unbelieveable. These will revolutionize bowhunting and reduce lost game significantly, if not all together. The difference between these and "mechanical" broad heads is that the arrow itself has a fixed blad broadhead, flies true, and the blades deploy using inertia opening INSIDE the animal for maximum devistation. No more worry about whether or not the mechanical will work, even if the blades didnt deploy, the arrow would act the same as any other fixed blade broadhead (it is important to note that not once have the blades not deployed, the design makes it impossible for a faulty deployment, but just thought I would add due to concerns most people have with mechanical broadheads). The added weight increases accuracy and maximizes kinetic energy (testing showed this using 55 pound to 80 pound draw weight, all of which can shoot this arrow). Not only that, but at the peak of the blades opening, there is over a 5 inch cutting surface... I am representative for the company and will be happy to answer any questions or concerns regarding the arrow. I may be able to get 2coolers a deal so PM me if interested. They come in a pack of 6, 3 ready to go arrows with inset blades and broadhead and 3 target arrows. There is also a "try it" option that includes one hunting arrow and one target arrow. Hope yall get as excited about this revolutionary product as we are. So far the average distance downed game has traveled is roughly 20 yards... and not one animal has been lost, including multiple bad shots (high back, one in front of hind quarters, etc.). The devastation these arrows inflict is truly shocking and words cannot describe how well they work. Main goal of the company is to reduce or erraticate lost game due to poor shot placement. I, like many other bow hunters, have felt the shame of losing a wounded animal. Now I do not worry about it and shoot more confidently than ever. Thanks for reading and check out the website for more information, pictures, and testimonials.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Interesting concept. I don't care for mechanical blades but can't figure out how this one wouldn't work 100% of the time.

TH


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Before I can give any feedback I have a few questions. 1. What is the length of the arrows? Do they only come in one size or are they cut to length for each customer? 2. What is the combined weight of the arrow and head and what does the head weigh alone? 3. Have they been tested at long range? I'm a poor hunter, but a good shot, so most of my shots are between 40yds and 60yds. I have seen broadheads that fly perfect out to 30yds, but any farther and they get erratic. If you can answer these questions I will have a better opinion.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Thats kinda what he was going for... a mechanical product that wouldnt scare aware fixed blade only hunters... Meets both fixed and mechanical in the middle and delivers a significantly higher blow than anything else on the market. 

It is impossible to get the cutting diameter and overall cutting surface this arrow delivers with a fixed blade or mechanical broadhead alone... hence, how this arrow came to be. 

The blades are held in place by a rubber O-ring and open from the impact resistance... so there is no "switch" or "lock" mechanicallly activated on impact to release them... intertia and impact force do all the work. The added resistance of the huge blades transfer much more force to the animal increasing knock down power (literally deer have been knocked off their feed with these)... ideally, the most efficient arrow would barely fall out of the exit wound, meaning all KE would be transferred... only way to get closer to that is to keep going larger on the inset blades... a true pass through leaves a lot of KE unutilized, these blades help transfer a lot more.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

*Questions*

1. From 27 inces to 31 inches in draw length, the arrow lengths are 30 inches to 34 inches, 3 inches longer than draw length. He is coming out with some more sizes lower than 27 soon, but he doesnt have any made yet (my wife is waiting on hers!)
2. Combined weight depends on arrow length, but for 29 inch draw length, total arrow w/ inset blades is 404 gr, or 12.5 gr/inch. With the 60 grain broadhead it comes with, the total would be around 464 grains. 
3. My groups are tighter than they have ever been at 20, 30, and 40 yards with these arrows... they fly extremely true. at 50 and 60 you will have some drop (due to the added weight) so you will have to adjust those pins accordingly... I personally havent tested them at those ranges, but Mark Beck has. He is a guy involved with the company and has a resume we would all salivate over... he is able to hit moving target at over 100 yards (won a number of competitions nationally, etc.)... He loves the product so much he is now working with the company to promote the product. his resume is on here... http://bloodsport.co/questions/1.html...

Hope I answered them to you satisfaction. Let me know if you have anything else!



sharkchum said:


> Before I can give any feedback I have a few questions. 1. What is the length of the arrows? Do they only come in one size or are they cut to length for each customer? 2. What is the combined weight of the arrow and head and what does the head weigh alone? 3. Have they been tested at long range? I'm a poor hunter, but a good shot, so most of my shots are between 40yds and 60yds. I have seen broadheads that fly perfect out to 30yds, but any farther and they get erratic. If you can answer these questions I will have a better opinion.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

First thing that comes to my mind is what a mess if the blades open early- like before they reach the arrow rest. Looks like there are 2-3" there.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd give them a try


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Understand the concern but that cannot happen given they are in front of the arrow rest.



THE JAMMER said:


> First thing that comes to my mind is what a mess if the blades open early- like before they reach the arrow rest. Looks like there are 2-3" there.


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

PM me your phone number/email and I will make it happen!



NitroNX898 said:


> I'd give them a try


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

Do you make crossbow bolts as well?


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm interested and willing to try! Looks like a great idea!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

ill take six with that 2cooler discount. pm me with what you need from me and a price. i could possibly sell some more for you real quick depending on price (i have some cheapass friends)


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Cross bow arrows coming soon!!! and they are going through crossbow targets! very exciting!



chazenreds said:


> Do you make crossbow bolts as well?


----------



## JRATexas (May 1, 2007)

Update... Guys at Texas Trophy supposedly took some out to hunt. They put some rage 2 inch broadheads on and were punching 4x4 holes in target. They seemed to be pretty excited! might have some pics of entry and exits i can post coming soon! PM me if yall are interested. only have a week before they hit the bow shops


----------

